# Newbie with some pics.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

carlbiegler.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Cooolll!!!
Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

